# Sears 10a 125v Switch



## FlyingSparks

I found this switch and I'm hoping someone could help put a date on it.

I'm assuming it was manufactured by Leviton, and distributed by Sears. Front wired terminal screws.

Markings:
Made in U.S.A.
Sears
10A - 125VT
5A - 250V
UND. Lab
INC. List
Spec Grade

Why would they use the "VT" abbreviation for volt? And then use "V" abbreviation for volt?

What's interesting to me is how modern looking and well made this switch was. All the front wired switches I have encountered usually are knob and tube era.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Not sure the "T" is part of the "V". The spacing looks off a bit


----------



## FlyingSparks

Dennis Alwon said:


> Not sure the "T" is part of the "V". The spacing looks off a bit


Looking at it up close the spacing makes it appear to be one word.


----------



## Going_Commando

We have some circle F and maybe Hubbell 10a switches new in box in the shop. Used one a few months ago for a project where I wanted a DC rated switch. Also have some porcelain toggle and push button switches NIB too. I think there is even still a couple brown/brass rotary switches too. :laughing:


----------



## FlyingSparks

Going_Commando said:


> We have some circle F and maybe Hubbell 10a switches new in box in the shop. Used one a few months ago for a project where I wanted a DC rated switch. Also have some porcelain toggle and push button switches NIB too. I think there is even still a couple brown/brass rotary switches too. :laughing:


I have been looking to add a Circle F toggle switch to my collection. The one I have now is missing the plaster ears.


----------



## retiredsparktech

Dennis Alwon said:


> Not sure the "T" is part of the "V". The spacing looks off a bit


 The "T" probably means that it is "Tungsten" rated.
The toggle has "Leviton" on it.


----------



## Vintage Sounds

I'm thinking that 10A-250VT is actually just a very un-creative model number.


----------



## FlyingSparks

Vintage Sounds said:


> I'm thinking that 10A-250VT is actually just a very un-creative model number.


You mean 10A-125VT. I suppose "T" might be Toggle. Wouldn't all switches by then be supporting loads using tungsten light bulbs?


----------



## ShaneDugas

This one has a VT on it as well.


----------



## Going_Commando

FlyingSparks said:


> I have been looking to add a Circle F toggle switch to my collection. The one I have now is missing the plaster ears.


Oh really? I'll see how many I have and maybe I can part with one. Want any unline plates to go with it? Still have quite a few of those in stock too.


----------



## JRaef

FlyingSparks said:


> You mean 10A-125VT. I suppose "T" might be Toggle. Wouldn't all switches by then be supporting loads using tungsten light bulbs?


What that is saying is that it is rated at 10A at 125V but ONLY IF it is used on a tungsten load, i.e. an incandescent lamp. If you use it on anything else, such as an outlet where an appliance might be plugged in, it will only be rated at 5A, up to 250V. In the old fuse box days, you would be required to put a 5A fuse on that circuit if it went to an outlet then, so this was from the days before they just made them all rated for 15A because that was the minimum size breaker you could buy, meaning before the age of circuit breakers being the most common method of distribution. I'd say 1920s, maybe 30s.


----------



## Big John

It is funny, if you Google that "125VT," that seems to be a peculiarity exclusive to Leviton. They are still selling switches with that label.


----------



## FlyingSparks

JRaef said:


> What that is saying is that it is rated at 10A at 125V but ONLY IF it is used on a tungsten load, i.e. an incandescent lamp. If you use it on anything else, such as an outlet where an appliance might be plugged in, it will only be rated at 5A, up to 250V. In the old fuse box days, you would be required to put a 5A fuse on that circuit if it went to an outlet then, so this was from the days before they just made them all rated for 15A because that was the minimum size breaker you could buy, meaning before the age of circuit breakers being the most common method of distribution. I'd say 1920s, maybe 30s.


Ah. Thanks for the explanation. 



Big John said:


> It is funny, if you Google that "125VT," that seems to be a peculiarity exclusive to Leviton. They are still selling switches with that label.


That's interesting...


----------



## Shockdoc

I have a couple like new circle F grounding receptacles. Seemed to be minimum standard builders stuff from back in the early 60s. Do you want a Paulding keyless to go with it?

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## FlyingSparks

Shockdoc said:


> I have a couple like new circle F grounding receptacles. Seemed to be minimum standard builders stuff from back in the early 60s. Do you want a Paulding keyless to go with it?
> 
> Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


I have Circle F grounding receptacles in my small collection. I don't collect light fixtures though. They take up too much space (my house is really small). The only light fixture I have been looking for is a rosette type locking pendant type bulb holder (the ones that prevented light bulb theft).


----------



## Shockdoc

FlyingSparks said:


> I have Circle F grounding receptacles in my small collection. I don't collect light fixtures though. They take up too much space (my house is really small). The only light fixture I have been looking for is a rosette type locking pendant type bulb holder (the ones that prevented light bulb theft).


In my early days we used left handed( counterclockwise) temp sockets and bulbs. A friend of mine meantime worked NYC MTA changing left handed bulbs all day at subway stations. I found a brand new ITT 100 watt long neck bulb the other day. I put that one in my collection.

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## FlyingSparks

Shockdoc said:


> In my early days we used left handed( counterclockwise) temp sockets and bulbs. A friend of mine meantime worked NYC MTA changing left handed bulbs all day at subway stations. I found a brand new ITT 100 watt long neck bulb the other day. I put that one in my collection.
> 
> Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


I wasn't aware they made counterclockwise bulbs. Interesting.


----------



## erics37

FlyingSparks said:


> I wasn't aware they made counterclockwise bulbs. Interesting.


It's in case you get rotation wrong on 3-phase lighting circuits.


----------



## Shockdoc

FlyingSparks said:


> I wasn't aware they made counterclockwise bulbs. Interesting.


Was designed to prevent use after theft.

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## FlyingSparks

Shockdoc said:


> Was designed to prevent use after theft.
> 
> Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


How's that? Would the bulb shear off?


----------



## EJPHI

Here's a Bryant example:

10A "T" 125V 5A 250V

15A AC 125V

Not Spec. grade, but reliable for 40 years!!

I like the retro back stab.

EJPHI


----------



## retiredsparktech

EJPHI said:


> Here's a Bryant example:
> 
> 10A "T" 125V 5A 250V
> 
> 15A AC 125V
> 
> Not Spec. grade, but reliable for 40 years!!
> 
> I like the retro back stab.
> 
> EJPHI


It appears to be "back wired", instead of "back stabbed".
It looks like the screws have to be tightened to make the connection. It also looks like it can't be side-wired.


----------



## EJPHI

retiredsparktech said:


> It appears to be "back wired", instead of "back stabbed".
> It looks like the screws have to be tightened to make the connection. It also looks like it can't be side-wired.


You're right. Backed wired. But back wiring beats the heck out of back stabbed.

EJPHI


----------



## retiredsparktech

EJPHI said:


> You're right. Backed wired. But back wiring beats the heck out of back stabbed.
> 
> EJPHI


AFAIC, U/L, CSA and NEC should outlaw the use of the backstab method.
Everyone knows, that it's the main cause of electrical fires and other faults in newer installations.
The code is mandating AFCI's and TR receptacles and ignoring this important issue.


----------



## Ontario

retiredsparktech said:


> AFAIC, U/L, CSA and NEC should outlaw the use of the backstab method.
> Everyone knows, that it's the main cause of electrical fires and other faults in newer installations.
> The code is mandating AFCI's and TR receptacles and ignoring this important issue.


I never do back-stab whenever I have other options. I have done it before, though.

Where did you get this information from? I'd like to have a read.


----------



## JRaef

erics37 said:


> It's in case you get rotation wrong on 3-phase lighting circuits.


Ah...
I was thinking it was for left handed electricians... :blink:

Either that or for use in Australia and New Zealand, because we all know things rotate in the opposite direction in the southern hemisphere. :stuart:


----------



## Edrick

I guess now I would say people stole light bulbs really? But I suppose back then they were more expensive?


----------



## retiredsparktech

Edrick said:


> I guess now I would say people stole light bulbs really? But I suppose back then they were more expensive?


There's some people that will walk out with anything, no matter how petty!
There's one employee, that would take six rolls of TP, for his tavern-keeper buddy, daily. It was the special type, that required the secure dispenser.
He even took a few of them too!


----------



## robmac85

FlyingSparks said:


> I found this switch and I'm hoping someone could help put a date on it.
> 
> I'm assuming it was manufactured by Leviton, and distributed by Sears. Front wired terminal screws.
> 
> Im gonna say Circa 1962. The little lake cabin I own has those exact swtiches but Leviton branded.


----------



## retiredsparktech

robmac85 said:


> FlyingSparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found this switch and I'm hoping someone could help put a date on it.
> 
> I'm assuming it was manufactured by Leviton, and distributed by Sears. Front wired terminal screws.
> 
> Im gonna say Circa 1962. The little lake cabin I own has those exact swtiches but Leviton branded.
> 
> 
> 
> It must be from the 60's. I didn't think, Leviton still made switches, that were front wired.
> In the 50's, Sears called their wiring devices and many other hardware products, Homart. :whistling2:
Click to expand...


----------

